# At what age should a child start wearing a bike helmet for riding 'bikes' outside?



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

With my son it was easy. We got him a trike (with a parent push bar) and helmet for his second birthday. My daughter is 13 months and already gets up quite a speed on her 'bike' which is one of those plastic 4 wheel ride on toys. She's toppled off a couple of times. I'm wondering if I should get her a helmet but she's so little, I'm not even sure if they come that small and maybe it would be bad for her neck. She would absolutely love to wear a helmet as she's got a thing about them but I'm not sure if it's too early. Thoughts?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

We start making ours wear helmets as soon as they are big enough to do ride on toys outside. Yes, they do make them that small. It's good to start good habits young, then it'll never be questioned.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

as soon as they start riding a bike. Start the habit early!


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Anything with wheels other than those push with feet low to the ground ride on cars requires a helmet. No hemet = no bike ride. Ds has never questioned it and goes around telling other kids that they should wear their helmets too (to "keep their brain safe")

Its better to get into the habbit right away, than fight it later.


----------



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

This is the kind of bike she's on. So no one has concerns about using a helmet on such a young child? I guess they are very light these days. I'll see if I can find one to fit her little noggin.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

They make special toddler helmets. They're light and easy to get on.

We did helmets as soon as they were riding outside. We do them for high speed riding/rollerblading indoors too (it rains a lot here, sometimes it's just easier to let them do indoor rollerblade time trials). Dd hated helmets (she hates being hot), but it was crucial to get the habit started. If the child simply equates bike riding with helmet, they do it. OK, it helps that we have a bike helmet law in our state (under 14 must wear a helmet), but our kids will wear them as long as they are at home. Dh and I wear them and all the kids in the neighborhood do. I chastise the teens that I know who aren't wearing them. (Or who wear them without buckling them.) "Your helmet doesn't do your head much good on the handlebars!" It probably doesn't do any good, but at least they know that someone cares.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

With DD1 about 9 months, because she was in a seat on MY bike and i was clearly higher up and much faster than any sort of toy trike. With DD2 we're not there yet...lol.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

Both ours have had helmets from around a year, to wear when we take them in the bike seats or trailers.

I did not insist on them wearing the helmets when they were using ride on toys in the garden, even their little bikes. They were not able to get up any speed in the small space they had so I felt OK with that. Also I wanted to make sure the helmets did not get damaged. I believe they are supposed to be replaced after a crash or if they are dropped.

Once they were riding bikes outside the garden we used helmets.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

As soon as they're on a tricycle or whatever. They make toddler helmets. Why would you have a concern about a toddler wearing a helmet? I would have a bigger concern about the toddler falling and hitting his/her head with no helmet.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boot*
> 
> This is the kind of bike she's on. So no one has concerns about using a helmet on such a young child? I guess they are very light these days. I'll see if I can find one to fit her little noggin.


I wouldn't use a helmet for that unless your child is a daredevil going down hills on it


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

OK I just looked at the link on Amazon. I would call that a push-toy and not a bike, and no I wouldn't use a helmet for that.


----------



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamazee*
> 
> As soon as they're on a tricycle or whatever. They make toddler helmets. Why would you have a concern about a toddler wearing a helmet? I would have a bigger concern about the toddler falling and hitting his/her head with no helmet.


As I mentioned in the OP, we did get my son a helmet to go with his first trike at 2 years old. I don't have a concern about a toddler wearing a helmet at all, in fact I insist on it! I do have a slight concern about a baby wearing a helmet. I have heard that babies under 12 months shouldn't wear helmets (or go on adult bikes or trailers) as their neck muscles cannot yet support the extra weight. My dd is only 13 months and still a baby in my eyes. She's strong but she has a slight frame. However she is a bit of a daredevil and she can get up quite a speed on the road in our complex so I think I will get her a helmet in any case.

A quick google search brought up this.

Quote:

"Toddler-size helmets are made for kids who ride in seats on their parents' bikes or for young tricyclers. They are very light-weight because toddlers don't have strong neck muscles. Under the 1999 CPSC standard, helmets for kids ages 4 and under must provide extra coverage at the back and sides. These helmets are not for babies under 1 year of age, however. No youngster that age should travel by bike, either in a child seat or trailer."


----------

